# مطروح للنقاش وللتحميل ashrae standard 90.1



## toktok66 (23 أغسطس 2011)

مطروح للنقاش ASHRAE STANDARD 90.1 

ماهو التصميم الهندسي؟
هو التصميم اللذي يعطي اعلى كفاء مع اقل تكلفه ((و اقل تكلفه تنقسم لشقين 1- تكلفه انشائيه 2- تكلفه تشغيل ))

طيب –خلينا في مجالنا هندسه الميكانيكا – وخلينا اكثر تخصصا في قسمنا التبريد والتكييف ((واكثر دقه التكييف المركزي)) – 

هل يراعي المصمم جميع ظروف التشغيل اثناء التصمييم؟؟
كلام عجيب – ممكن توضح اكثر؟ - يعني لو عندي نظام تكييف مركزي لمبنى وتم خفض الحمل بالكامل الى النصف لاي سبب ((مثل وجود اصلاحات في المبنى- وجود اشغالات لنصف المبنى في حال الفنادق او المستشفيات)) هل يراعي المصمم هذه الظروف 

الاجابه نعم المفروض– طيب هل يوجد اكواد لهذا الكلام؟ الاجابه نعم –هل يهتم المصممون العرب بهذا الكلام ؟
الاجابه بكل اسف لا ولا ولا !!! –طيب لماذا لماذا لماذا؟ يمكن كسل (مصمم كسلان !)–يمكن لا يعرف (عذر اقبح من ذنب) –يمكن مفيش وقت (طيب والنتيجه!) – يمكن قله المراجع والكتب (مش ممكن كله موجود على النت) –يمكن عدم القراءه (مصمم لا يقرأ طيب من سوف يقرأ اذا لم يقرا المصمم ويقف على التطور!!)

ندخل في الموضوع :: عندما يتم التصميم يجب ان يكون تصميم يعطي اعلى كفاءه مع اقل تكلفه تشغيل ((لانها الاعلى مقارنه بتكلفه التركيبات والمواد- لان نظام التكييف المركزي يدوم على اقل تقدير 20 عام وان تم له صيانه جيده بشكل مستمر يصل الى 25-30 عام)) ويجب ان يتم دراسه النظام عندما يعمل بكامل الحمل وعندما يعمل بنصف الحمل على الاقل ((وكيف يتم هذا؟؟ ياعم الفيلسوف J)

يجب ان يتم دراسه دائره الشيلرات والمياه المثلجه عندما تعمل على كامل الحمل و نصف الحمل من جهه – ومن جهه اخرى يجب دراسه احمال الهواء لكل وحده مناوله عند الحمل الكامل وعند نصف الحمل على خريطه خواص الهواء psychometric chart – وهل هذه الدراسات صعبه؟ بالنسبه لدائره المياه انها سهله الى حد ما –وبالنسبه لدراسات وحدات المناوله سهله ولكنها اكثر صعوبه من دائره المياه

فمن ضمن الطرائف والغرائب والعجائب ان تجد نظام يعمل بكل كفاءه عند حمل كامل 100% ولكن عندما تنخفض الاحمال الى النصف تجد ان النظام غير مؤثر ((ليس له وجود)) اطلاقا ولا يجد المصمم ((الاستشاري)) اي رد على هذه الظاهره ويبدا في تبريرات عجيبه غريبه او ببساطه يرمي المشكله على المقاول ((والذي هو اكثر جهلا من سابقه)) ((وياسلام لو العقد فيدك –يبقى ممكن المقاول يقفل بكره او نقرأ الفاتحه على روحه و يروح يموت احسن)) –
والكثير من الاسئله المحيره مثل متى استخدم صمامات تحكم ثنائيه(تدفق متغير) او ثلاثيه(تدفق ثابت) لدائره المياه المثلجه؟
متى يمكن ان استخدم مراوح متغيره التدفق ومتى اكتفى بالتحكم عن طريق الدنابر ؟ 

وعلشان نختصر الوقت والكلام – قولنا في الاول ان هذا الكلام له اكواد طيب ماهي؟
ببساطه ASHRAE STANDARD 90.1 -طيب هو الكلام ده مش موجود في كتب اشري العاديه؟
NO ((لان حتى كتب اشري لم تذكر هذا الكلام وانما اكتفت بالاشاره الى المرجع سابق الذكر على امل ان الناس تعرف اهميته وتشتريه )) ((بس المشكله اننا عرب حتى لو اشتريناه او اخدناه مجانا برضه مش هنقرأه)) 

حمل الكتاب من هنا 
ASHRAE STANDARD 90.1 (IP)
ASHRAE STANDARD 90.1 (SI) 
ASHRAE 90.1 Users Manual.pdf
ولكن بعد قراءه الكتاب اتمنى من كل واحد قرأه ان يقيم نفسه قبل وبعد لمعرفه كم هو كان في كوكب اخر
ولماذا المصمم الاجنبي احسن واقوى من العربي الا من رحم ربي


----------



## toktok66 (23 أغسطس 2011)

الموضوع اهداء لاعضاء المنتدى وهو حصري لاول مره على جميع المنتديات 100%
واهداء خاص للاخ الدؤب صابر الحناجره


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (23 أغسطس 2011)

رائع جداً !!

بصراحة دائماً ما كنت أفكر في الموضوع الذي ذكرت .... لأن الشطارة ليست في التصميم ذي الكفاءة الأعلى فحسب, وإنما مع أقل كلفة إنشائية وتشغيلية

أرجو من كافة الأعضاء المهتمين تحميل الكتاب وقراءته, وبارك الله فيك على نشر العلم بين الجميع


----------



## toktok66 (23 أغسطس 2011)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> رائع جداً !!
> 
> بصراحة دائماً ما كنت أفكر في الموضوع الذي ذكرت .... لأن الشطارة ليست في التصميم ذي الكفاءة الأعلى فحسب, وإنما مع أقل كلفة إنشائية وتشغيلية
> 
> أرجو من كافة الأعضاء المهتمين تحميل الكتاب وقراءته, وبارك الله فيك على نشر العلم بين الجميع


 
اشكرك على الزياره - واعلم اخي انك على الدرب الصحيح ولكن احذر الجدل مع الجاهلين فأعرض عنهم لانهم سينالون منك اذا تكاثروا عليك


----------



## ابراهيم عفيفى (23 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك على الافاده والمجهود


----------



## zanitty (23 أغسطس 2011)

توك توك
تسلم ايدك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على هذه المشاركة القيمة بحق 
و ادعو الزملاء للاطلاع و التمعن و الدعاء لك 
بارك الله لكم فيما اعطاكم و جزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## صابر الحناجره (24 أغسطس 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> الموضوع اهداء لاعضاء المنتدى وهو حصري لاول مره على جميع المنتديات 100%
> واهداء خاص للاخ الدؤب صابر الحناجره


 

أخي العزيز toktok 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ، لقد تشرفت جدا بإهدائكم الكريم ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم .

لكن الرابط لا يعمل أخي toktok


----------



## appess (24 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته :
شكرا جزيلا لك و بارك الله فيك و أدخلك فسيح جناته
موضوع مهم جدا وينم عن مستوى علمي رائع لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## zanitty (24 أغسطس 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> أخي العزيز toktok
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ، لقد تشرفت جدا بإهدائكم الكريم ، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم .
> 
> لكن الرابط لا يعمل أخي toktok


اللنكات شغاله يا صابر 
هى مش ملفات للتحميل هى من المفترض تفتح لك صفحه بى دى اف فى البراوزر نفسه 
لو انت بتستخدم فاير فوكس مثلا و مفتحتش معاك جرب تعمل كوبى للنك و تفتحه فى براوزر تانى زى الجوجل كروم مثلا


----------



## zanitty (24 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> اللنكات شغاله يا صابر
> هى مش ملفات للتحميل هى من المفترض تفتح لك صفحه بى دى اف فى البراوزر نفسه
> لو انت بتستخدم فاير فوكس مثلا و مفتحتش معاك جرب تعمل كوبى للنك و تفتحه فى براوزر تانى زى الجوجل كروم مثلا


و اللا اقول لك 
خد اللنك ده نزل منه الملفات داون لود 
http://www.mediafire.com/?wpaih8v4lx1a4


----------



## صابر الحناجره (24 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا كبير ، دايما تاعبينك معانا . :84:
جاري التحميل بنجاح ، جزاك الله خير .


----------



## zanitty (24 أغسطس 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا كبير ، دايما تاعبينك معانا . :84:
> جاري التحميل بنجاح ، جزاك الله خير .


الكببير و اللى تعب معانا و تعب فى التدوير ع النت لحد ما لقى الموضوع ده هو صاحب الموضوع 
توك توك


----------



## صابر الحناجره (24 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> الكببير و اللى تعب معانا و تعب فى التدوير ع النت لحد ما لقى الموضوع ده هو صاحب الموضوع
> توك توك


 
بالطبع أخي zanitty كل الشكر لأخي العزيز جدا toktok أولا ، ثم لأخي المميز والعزيز جدا zanitty ، مع أنني أعرف أن كليهما لا ينتظرون الشكر من أحد . :84:


----------



## mohamedtop (25 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف مليون شكر للاخ توك توك


----------



## السيد زرد (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على مشاركاتك المفيدة وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## toktok66 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> و اللا اقول لك
> خد اللنك ده نزل منه الملفات داون لود
> http://www.mediafire.com/?wpaih8v4lx1a4


 
اسمحلي ارفعلك القبعه احتراما على مبادراتك الطيبه دائما
وسرعه مد يد العون لكل مهندس


----------



## toktok66 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر لكم بعد ان يقرأ الكتاب كل مهندس ويطرح اسأله للنقاش


----------



## mohamed mech (26 سبتمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> الموضوع اهداء لاعضاء المنتدى وهو حصري لاول مره على جميع المنتديات 100%
> واهداء خاص للاخ الدؤب صابر الحناجره


 
طيــــب ده هــــــدية لصــابر :28:

فيــن هديــتى انا يا تـــــوك :70:​


----------



## toktok66 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> طيــــب ده هــــــدية لصــابر :28:​
> 
> 
> فيــن هديــتى انا يا تـــــوك :70:​


 
والله انت يا ابو حميد مش عارف ممكن اعمل معاك ايه!!!:85:

اطلب انت ((وتدلل)) وطلباتك اوامر:84:

وبالنسبه للاخ صابر كان هذا الموضوع يشغل باله فطرحته لمساعدته على اكتساب قدر اكبر من العلم:16:


----------



## amirhelmy (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله موضوع جميل جدا جزاكم الله كل خير لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع بداية من صاحب الموضوع وده له شكر خاص او باقي الاعضاء اللي شاركوا في الموضوع ده 
وبما إن الموضوع مطروح للنقاش انا عندي مشكلة عايز اتناقش معاكم فيها يا ذوي الخبرة في المجال وأحب اعرف ردكم فيها ازاي 
مشكلتي مع أشري وسماكنا 
يعني انا عندي 50 ملف لاشري و ملفات كتيرة لسماكنا 
وفي بعض المشاريع بحتاج جداول او ارقام الجداول بس عشان الاستشاري 
وبحس كل مرة اني متلخبط او تايه شوية 
فكنت عايز اعرف من اي حد عنده خبرة 
يرسلمي خريطة للمراجع دي يعني اساميها وهتحاتجها في ايه وانا هحملهم كلهم وهعرف اطلع المعلومة من اي ملف منهم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
( ملحوظة انا بعد لما حملت الملفات اللي في اول الموضوع اكتشفت انهم عندي وانا حلمتهم مرتين  )
ســـــــــلام


----------



## toktok66 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

amirhelmy قال:


> ما شاء الله موضوع جميل جدا جزاكم الله كل خير لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع بداية من صاحب الموضوع وده له شكر خاص او باقي الاعضاء اللي شاركوا في الموضوع ده
> وبما إن الموضوع مطروح للنقاش انا عندي مشكلة عايز اتناقش معاكم فيها يا ذوي الخبرة في المجال وأحب اعرف ردكم فيها ازاي
> مشكلتي مع أشري وسماكنا
> يعني انا عندي 50 ملف لاشري و ملفات كتيرة لسماكنا
> ...


 
اهلا بيك يا هندسه
بس الطلب اللي طلبته وهو تنسيق الملفات والمراجع ده لايمكن ان اي حد يعملهولك غيرك لان انت اللي بتستخدمها ولما انت برضه ترتبها الفهرس بتاعهم وطريقه استخدامهم حسب طريقه تفكيرك هتلزق في راسك -او ممكن ببساطه انك لما تحتاج حاجه مثلا عن الدكت تعمل سيرش في كل الجهاز عن اي كتاب عنوانه دكت وهكذا وهي طريقه مش بطاله بس لازم تسمي كل كتاب صح علشان من عنوانه تعرف انت عاوز منه ايه بالضبط - وبعدين ياراجل ده الناس زمان ولاكانو كتب ولا كمبيوتر واللي عنده مكتبه كان بيجييب الناس تتفرج عليها وتصقفله انت بقه عندك الكتب وال الكمبيوتر ومش عارف ولا موش عاوز -اعذرني دا كسل -وانت لو قريت الكتب اللي عندك هتعرف كل كتاب ممكن تحتاج منه ايه ولو مقرأتهاش هتعوز واحد يقرألك ويحكيلك قصه كل كتاب وده مش ممكن -وهي دي مشكله 90% من المنتدى ان الناس بتحمل وتجمع وتكنز وهي مش عوزه تقرأ بس بتلم كلام ويقولوا يمكن احتاجه طيب هتحتاجه ازاي وانت اصلا مش عرف ايه اللي فيه!!!


----------



## lynxshaheen (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور مهندس توك توك بصراحة كلامك صحيح مية بالمية هو المهندس نوعا ما بتكاسل في قصة فتح الكودات بالذات الآشري لأني قصتو طوييييييييييييييييلة كتير و دايما بنحاول ناخد الشيء جاهز او بنقدّر تقدير 
بما انو وضع موضوع مرجع الاشري بحب اني انوّه على كمان كودات من الاشري بتختص بالانيرجي "الطاقة" و التهوية و الهيومان كومفورت 
بس ما بعرف اذا كمان عمليا برجعولهم او لأ 
ASHRAE 92.1 and 92.2 for energy
ASHRAE 62.1 and 62.2 for ventilation
ASHRAE 55 for the thermal environment for human comfort 

بس بدي اسأل يعني انصحني نصيحتك هل من الامكان اني اقرأ الكودة كاملة في حال اني كنت في مشروع معيّن ولا بس ارجع للجداول الخاصة بالتصميم؟
احيانا بكون في شرح مهم و لازم انو ينقرأ لأنو في حالات معينة او خاصة بشرحوها شرح


----------



## toktok66 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

lynxshaheen قال:


> مشكور مهندس توك توك بصراحة كلامك صحيح مية بالمية هو المهندس نوعا ما بتكاسل في قصة فتح الكودات بالذات الآشري لأني قصتو طوييييييييييييييييلة??( لماذا) كتير و دايما بنحاول ناخد الشيء جاهز((كنتاكي مثلا -وياريت لو دليفري)) او بنقدّر تقدير ((ايوه عارفها قراءه الفنجان وضرب الودع))
> بما انو وضع موضوع مرجع الاشري بحب اني انوّه على كمان كودات من الاشري بتختص بالانيرجي "الطاقة" و التهوية و الهيومان كومفورت
> 
> بس ما بعرف اذا


----------



## mustafatel (30 سبتمبر 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## nofal (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mohamed mech (5 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> والله انت يا ابو حميد مش عارف ممكن اعمل معاك ايه!!!:85:
> 
> اطلب انت ((وتدلل)) وطلباتك اوامر:84::16:


 
هــديتــــك يا جميــل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t288593.html


----------



## abdelsalamn (25 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## adiloman (25 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك على الافاده والمجهود بس اخي عندي طلب ياريت لو كانو باللغة الفرنسية 

*


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأمين حسن (26 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونحن مستعدين للتناقش في هذا المجال


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (26 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ toktok66 وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## mohamed mech (3 أبريل 2012)

فينك يا توك


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (3 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة


----------



## mustafatel (3 أبريل 2012)

Thank you


----------



## تامر النجار (5 أبريل 2012)

تحياتى لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.ms5 (9 يوليو 2012)

هذا المنتدى افضل منتدى هندسى على النت بلا منافس..............


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (17 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك استاذ توك توك


----------



## الطموني (17 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك
كتااااااب جباااااار
يستحق القراءة تسلم


----------



## sylytk (17 أكتوبر 2012)

وبارك الله فيك على نشر العلم بين الجميع


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (17 أكتوبر 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## zaker (18 أكتوبر 2012)

سوف أبدأ بقراءة الملف


----------



## whitebear87 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

الكلمات تعجز عن مدي احتياجي لهذا الملف بالتحديد (مجهود رائع)


----------



## ali_alwasiti (15 مارس 2013)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (16 مارس 2013)

شكرا اخي على نشر العلم الصحيح المستند على القاعدة العلمية الصحيحة جعله الله قي ميزان حسناتك. انا سوف اقراء الملف ولكن ليش جميعه سوف ابحث عن المواضيع التي اشعر انه استفيد منها مباسرة اما جميع المصدر هذا لااستطيع عليه في الوقت الحاضر لكن مع مرور الايام بدراسة متمعنة عند ذلك نيتطيع النقاش مع حضرتك


----------



## ahly_inter (22 يناير 2015)

قريته و مافهمتش منه حاجة


----------



## f.meghni18 (22 يناير 2015)

شكرا على الطرح الجميل، أتمنى أن أفهمه جيدا ولا أكتفي بالقراءة فقط.


----------



## mmhhmm (29 أغسطس 2016)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

